# Bootsitz mit Drehteller portable montieren???



## Frechdachs (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

in kürze steht unser Jahresurlaub an wo es nach Schweden an den Bolmen geht. Da das Boot von unserem Vermieter kein Bootsitz hat, würde ich gerne einen vor Ort kaufen.

Diesen würde ich gerne hinten am Motor anbringen wollen. Nun bin ich allerdings am grübeln, wie ich diesen, ohne bohren zu müssen, anbringen kann ???

Ich habe zwar eine Montage für die mittlere Bank im Netz gefunden, wo diese einfach wie ne Art Schraubzwinge befestigt wird allerdings kann ich diese nicht am Heck anbringen.

Würde mich sehr über Tipps von euch freuen gerne auch mit Foto.

LG
Frechdachs #h


----------



## tomsen83 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Brotsitz mit Drehteller portable montieren???*

Brotsitz

Ich denke ich kann mir vorstellen was du meinst. Irgend ne Konstruktion, die sich in den Spiegel einhängen lässt... Ist mir noch nie unter gekommen. Ich würde den einfachen Weg gehen und mir nen Gartenstuhl reinstellen.


----------



## Frechdachs (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Brotsitz mit Drehteller portable montieren???*

Danke für den Hinweis |rolleyes

Ein Gartenstuhl wird mir in diesem Fall nichts bringen, da ich so nicht an den Motor dran komme um diesen zu bedienen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Brotsitz mit Drehteller portable montieren???*

Theoretisch könnten man nen Drehteller auf ne groß genuge Holzplatte montieren und das hinten auf die Sitzfläche legen. Wenn die nicht zu klein ist sollte das Kipptechnisch gehen... Aber ganz ehrlich, nur für den Urlaub würde ich mir so nen Aufwand nicht geben... Vor allem wenn ich mit dem Sitz danach nix anfangen könnte!


----------



## schlotterschätt (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Brotsitz mit Drehteller portable montieren???*

Schweden ? Da ist doch IKEA zu Hause. 
Holst Du Dir 'nen Drehstuhl, schraubst die Rollen ab und falls Dir die Sitzschale zu hart ist, legste Dir noch 'n Kissen unter den Poppes.

http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/S79046260/

Rundumsicht von 360 Grad garantiert und wenn der Bootsboden gerade und nicht meterhohe Wellen auf dem Tümpel sind, auch relativ stabil. Kosten nur 'nen schmalen Taler.
Wir klucken auf solchen Dingern in unseren Ankas.#6


----------



## 63°Nord (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Brotsitz mit Drehteller portable montieren???*

Das IKEA-Teil ist genial. Das Ding kommt nächste Woche ins Boot und der Roller-Klappstuhl fliegt raus. #6


----------



## Frechdachs (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Brotsitz mit Drehteller portable montieren???*

Die Idee mit der Holzplatte hatte ich auch schon. 

Da wir bereits seit Jahren dorthin fahren und auch die kommenden Jahre werden ist es mir der Aufwand wert und mein Rücken wird es mir nach zwei Wochen auf dem See danken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bootsitz mit Drehteller portable montieren???*

Ich hab mal den Titel geändert........


----------



## gründler (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bootsitz mit Drehteller portable montieren???*

Alten Liftbaren Bürostuhl besorgen,Sitzfläche runter schmeißen,Rollen ab. Holzfüße etc.dahin bauen wo die Rollen saßen.
Auf das Oberteil ne Siepdruckplatte schrauben 35x35cm x 1,5cm,auf dieser Platte die Portabel halterung die es für Bootzssitze gibt (zb.bei Angeldomäne) schrauben.

Fertig ist nen 360grad Bootssitz mit Lift.

#h


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Brotsitz mit Drehteller portable montieren???*



Frechdachs schrieb:


> Die Idee mit der Holzplatte hatte ich auch schon.
> 
> Da wir bereits seit Jahren dorthin fahren und auch die kommenden Jahre werden ist es mir der Aufwand wert und mein Rücken wird es mir nach zwei Wochen auf dem See danken.



Ok, verstehe! ;-)

Probier das mit der Platte doch aus. Willst du den Stuhl mit oder ohne Stuhlbein montieren? Ohne dürfte das doch gar kein Problem sein wenn die Platte groß genug ist. Und dann son Drehteller hier drauf:

https://www.mybait.de/springfield-drehteller


----------



## racoon (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bootsitz mit Drehteller portable montieren???*

Base auf ne Einwegpalette montieren, die natürlich so zurecht gesägt wurde, dass sie im Boot liegen kann. Kippstabil und bequem.


----------

